# Cnc hardinge dv-59?



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

i just got a dv 59 and i would like to make it cnc did anyone do this before? what software? what size motors? ect i have a good computer that i use for a router there is not a lot of space to put the motors so i would have to have direct drive


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Why not get a bit of manual lathe experience before CNC? 

While a CNC mill is capable of making shapes that a manual cannot easily do, the same is not true of a lathe. You can make most shapes (except complex organic curves) with the compound, taper attachment, and form tools without sacrificing the basic functionality of the machine.

Once a machine is CNC, it is significantly less useful as a manual machine. I started in CNC when I was 16, converted both my mills. 10 years later I find myself really wanting some manual machines.

If you need to make hundreds of the exact same part, or have super complex geometry, then CNC is a good idea. After 5 years of lathe ownership, I still have no interest in making it CNC.

With all that being said, if that is really what you want to do, I have done 8-9 CNC conversions and can definitely help you pick out hardware. It is expensive though, even if you try to do it cheaply.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

macardoso said:


> Why not get a bit of manual lathe experience before CNC?
> 
> While a CNC mill is capable of making shapes that a manual cannot easily do, the same is not true of a lathe. You can make most shapes (except complex organic curves) with the compound, taper attachment, and form tools without sacrificing the basic functionality of the machine.
> 
> ...


i would like to keep the  parts and dials on it and have the handle on the back of the motor so that it is manual/cnc in one but if i make it closed loop there would be no need for the dials because it would be like manual with a dro


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

If you use stepper motors, the detents in the motor will make using it manually pretty annoying. They will prevent you from making fine adjustments to the handwheels. Also forget about that idea entirely if you will put ballscrews on it. The ballscrews will backdrive and move while you are cutting. Using a jog pendant on a CNC works fine (that is what I do on my mill), but you have no feel for the cut. Totally doable, but just not my preference.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

macardoso said:


> If you use stepper motors, the detents in the motor will make using it manually pretty annoying. They will prevent you from making fine adjustments to the handwheels. Also forget about that idea entirely if you will put ballscrews on it. The ballscrews will backdrive and move while you are cutting. Using a jog pendant on a CNC works fine (that is what I do on my mill), but you have no feel for the cut. Totally doable, but just not my preference.


i am using the screws that it has this is not made to do heavy cuts so there will be very little wear and it will be used for making parts that would be a pain


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

I guess my only point is, make sure you actually want CNC before you dump money and time into it, only to find you have a worse machine for manual work than when you started.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2021)

It's funny I just watched a video of a CNC lathe conversion and as I was watching I thought "I don't get the point of this. It's not built for production and it's no longer usable as a manual machine".
Braden, if you really want a CNC lathe I recommend get a different machine and not convert the Hardinge.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

macardoso said:


> I guess my only point is, make sure you actually want CNC before you dump money and time into it, only to find you have a worse machine for manual work than when you started.


the lathe is beat up about 2 tenths runout the top slide has scoring it needs rebuilding but 2 tenth is not bad but for the lathe it is its bad


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> the lathe is beat up about 2 tenths runout the top slide has scoring it needs rebuilding but 2 tenth is not bad but for the lathe it is its bad


2 tenths runout, for most of us here, is excellent. Machine will make great parts.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

the lathe was made for production in my case it is from 1941 so its an old one but i will wait until i get another lathe because the dv 59 doesn't have a lead screw and is 9 by 15 but weighs 1550 lbs so its heavy but when i get a lathe with a lead screw this one will be my lathe to prototype with and make parts.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Not trying to argue. For a CNC conversion, you'd need some steppers. Automation Technology makes some good low cost kits as does Stepper Online. 

For the control, you can pick Mach 4 (my choice), LinuxCNC, or CNC12 (for use with Centroid Acorn). You would then pick a compatible control board (I use the Warp9TD Ethernet Smoothstepper with Mach 4).

Add some wire, an enclosure, learn about electrical wiring practices and safety, add limit switches, estop, spindle control, and a PC. Then you have a starter CNC. It would probably cost you around $1500 to realistically get started, with some of that covering the mechanical components you'll need to connect the motor to the screws.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

macardoso said:


> Not trying to argue. For a CNC conversion, you'd need some steppers. Automation Technology makes some good low cost kits as does Stepper Online.
> 
> For the control, you can pick Mach 4 (my choice), LinuxCNC, or CNC12 (for use with Centroid Acorn). You would then pick a compatible control board (I use the Warp9TD Ethernet Smoothstepper with Mach 4).
> 
> Add some wire, an enclosure, learn about electrical wiring practices and safety, add limit switches, estop, spindle control, and a PC. Then you have a starter CNC. It would probably cost you around $1500 to realistically get started, with some of that covering the mechanical components you'll need to connect the motor to the screws.


would salvaging old parts be good because there is someone selling a cnc lathe with a crashed spindle for 600 with all controls and motors


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> would salvaging old parts be good because there is someone selling a cnc lathe with a crashed spindle for 600 with all controls and motors



Probably not. All cnc systems are different and are not compatible with eachother. You'd need some serious electrical know how to understand how the old system was built and adapt it to your needs. Not saying it can't be done, but that is tricky, especially if it is an industrial CNC.

If it is a home shop guy with a custom built CNC, share what the controls look like and we can see if they are useful to you.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

macardoso said:


> Probably not. All cnc systems are different and are not compatible with eachother. You'd need some serious electrical know how to understand how the old system was built and adapt it to your needs. Not saying it can't be done, but that is tricky, especially if it is an industrial CNC.
> 
> If it is a home shop guy with a custom built CNC, share what the controls look like and we can see if they are useful to you.


I might be able to get the motors for cheap but im no electric geek so i would have to use new stuff


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

I think this one will work but i need a cnc person to tell me what else i need




__





						2-Axis NEMA23 CNC Kit (48V/7.3A 570 oz in, KL-5056 Stepper Driver) 3/8 inch shaft |
					

High-Torque Stepper Motor, Stepper Motor, Driver, Stepper Motor kit, DC Servo Motor, DC Servo Motor kit, Stepper Motor Power Supply, CNC Router, Spindle, and other Components.




					www.automationtechnologiesinc.com


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

__





						Newfangled Solutions  Mach4
					






					www.machsupport.com
				








__





						Product Details
					

Warp9 Tech Design, home of the ESS and USS SmoothStepper motion control boards for Mach 3 and Mach4




					warp9td.com
				












						Ethernet Smooth Stepper Motion Control Board
					

Ethernet Smooth Stepper Board




					www.cnc4pc.com
				





That's the control software and motion controller. Take some time to read about them, how they work, and what they do.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 9, 2021)

The  one fact I know is that when I was 12 I could do things that I would not take on now.    Kind of sad, no?

Just dig in,  Braeden.   You'll figure it out, or get a new idea in the process.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

i dont know crap so what would be great if there is a place where you can buy the whole 9 yards


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> i dont know crap so what would be great if there is a place where you can buy the whole 9 yards


On the CNC learning curve I'm at the point where I can spell CNC correctly 9 out of 10 times.
What I have learned is that unless you are converting a common machine such as a Grizzly 0704 mill, there isn't likely going to be a kit or a plug and play option. You will have to do the research and start making lists of compatible parts.
Others that have forgotten more than I've learned have and will chime in


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

is there is everything provided in this kit except mach 3?


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> is there is everything provided in this kit except mach 3?



Kind of? I wouldn't recommend using Mach 3 or a parallel port interface. Both are antiquated, hence my recommendation for Mach 4 and the smoothstepper motion controller.  

That kit is also missing limit switches and an estop as well as any interface to the machine elements you require (like spindle start/stop).


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

__





						Ethernet SmoothStepper Motion Control Board for Mach3 and Mach4, 6 Axis |
					

SmoothStepper Ethernet Motion Control Board for Mach 3




					www.automationtechnologiesinc.com
				



so would this also go with the kit and the website also sells limit switches

(sorry for the stupid questions)


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Yup thats the board. Again, I recommend Mach 4 over Mach 3. Both work with that board.  Spend a few days reading about this stuff before you go buy it.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

so i will get mach 4 then and i will do some research


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2021)

@Braeden P is your intent to convert the Hardinge?


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> @Braeden P is your intent to convert the Hardinge?


yup


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> so i will get mach 4 then and i will do some research


There is a free demo version, why don't you start with downloading that?


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

ok i will do that


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> yup


IMHO the biggest barrier (and reason not to proceed) will be the fact that the Hardinge does not have a lead screw.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> IMHO the biggest barrier (and reason not to proceed) will be the fact that the Hardinge does not have a lead screw.


it has 6 inches of travel on the top slide and all of the parts that i will be doing are about 1 to 4 inches in length and i want to learn about cnc nad make tops


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

newfangled problems require newfangled solutions!


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

should i get the board with terminals?


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> should i get the board with terminals?


What do you mean? Link?


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

__





						Ethernet SmoothStepper Motion Control Board for Mach3 and Mach4, 6 Axis |
					

SmoothStepper Ethernet Motion Control Board for Mach 3




					www.automationtechnologiesinc.com
				



same board as earlier


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

the price goes up $40 with the terminals.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Oh, that option includes a breakout board. I got that exact one (newer version than their site image shows though).


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

what is the board in the bottom right of this picture?


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

oh i found what it is


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 9, 2021)

If you're clever, you can turn a manual machine into a CNC and loose no manual functionality.  Convert back & forth with a flip of a switch.

The real problem with CNCing a DV 59 is the carriage might not like to travel, it's designed to be locked in place while in operation.  Cirtenly worth looking at, but not sure if it has gibs like a normal lathe.  Mounting the carriage on linear rails might be a good solution.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> If you're clever, you can turn a manual machine into a CNC and loose no manual functionality.  Convert back & forth with a flip of a switch.
> 
> The real problem with CNCing a DV 59 is the carriage might not like to travel, it's designed to be locked in place while in operation.  Cirtenly worth looking at, but not sure if it has gibs like a normal lathe.  Mounting the carriage on linear rails might be a good solution.


It has gibs and all that I will make with it is small parts because that’s all I do no big parts.


----------



## slodat (Feb 9, 2021)

I have a Hardinge large with a Accuslide CNC conversion. I am replacing the original servos one Fagor control with Centroid Acorn and DMM AC servos. I haven’t made a thread here about it yet. I would recommend doing something like the Accuslide.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

Nice lathe but I will be putting this off until I get another lathe so that I have a manual machine too.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2021)

slodat said:


> I have a Hardinge large with a Accuslide CNC conversion. I am replacing the original servos one Fagor control with Centroid Acorn and DMM AC servos. I haven’t made a thread here about it yet. I would recommend doing something like the Accuslide.



Did you buy that at auction?
I saw a listing for exactly that machine with the Accuslide conversion.


----------



## slodat (Feb 10, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Did you buy that at auction?
> I saw a listing for exactly that machine with the Accuslide conversion.



No, I got it from a friend. He bought it from a dealer about ten years ago.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 10, 2021)

slodat said:


> No, I got it from a friend. He bought it from a dealer about ten years ago.



Check this out. Must have been a popular conversion. 









						Used DV-59 Hardinge CNC Lathe For Sale
					

Used Hardinge CNC Lathe For Sale




					hgrinc.com


----------



## slodat (Feb 10, 2021)

The two conversions are quite different when you get into the details. That is an Omniturn. Mine is Accuslide “Rock Solid”.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 10, 2021)

slodat said:


> The two conversions are quite different when you get into the details. That is an Omniturn. Mine is Accuslide “Rock Solid”.


Indeed, I thought I saw an Accuslide conversion today. I must have been mistaken


----------

